# Will a goat 'stand' for a buck if she's bred?



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just wonder because one of my girls was covered 3 times this year.. and she's looking pretty big for only being 30 days bred. Just to clarify... she was taken to the buck 3 heats in a row, cause she appeared to keep going into heat... the last time she seemed not quite as anxious as the times before, but she still stood for him. Could she be farther along than I think?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

They will only stand for the buck if they are in heat. Are you sure she is bred? :whatgoat:


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

I would say no she won't stand if she's already bred. That's been my experience so far.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Mine only stand of they are in heat.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Same here. Mine only stand for a buck when is heat.
One doe does not stand at all. I just keep an eye on her milk production and watch for white mucus (and sometimes she flags).
I thought for sure that the same doe was not bred the second time so I took her back.

I will only know for sure in March if she took on the 2nd or 3rd date- but she had normal milk and mucus on the second. 
But anytime I am doubtful as to if they are bred they go back to the buck, it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Some will. 

I had a Nigerian doe who would ABSOLUTELY stand and be bred at any time during her pregnancy. At first I was confused, but she had her udder going, I could FEEL kids moving, and she kidded right on time, despite being "bred" again and again in her pregnancy, right up until her forth month. 

We called her the barnyard hussy.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Well my doe Faith I thought for sure was bred for January kids. When I put her pictures up for a pooch test we thought yes. as she got to her 3rd month I was sure she was bred and then she stood for the new buck I got so she is either due in January or April I guess we will see when she decides its time.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

I had a doe that would stand when bred!! She was kind of a hoochie though


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

Barnyard hussy :ROFL: :slapfloor: 
Ok sorry that was to funny...anyhow...my girls have never stood if they aren't in heat so I would say no but every doe is different :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh: 

With my boers... I have never seen it .... but... it doesn't mean... that other breeders of different breeds...have not witnessed it..... :thumb:


----------



## goatsnmore (Feb 22, 2011)

mommaB said:


> I had a doe that would stand when bred!! She was kind of a hoochie though


That's dang funny!!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

goatsnmore said:


> mommaB said:
> 
> 
> > I had a doe that would stand when bred!! She was kind of a hoochie though
> ...


 :ROFL: lol


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Some does will absolutely stand and appear to come into season when pregnant, just like some mares will do. Just a malfunction in hormones and what not.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I'm going to put Feta down as another "barnyard hussy". Like I said, she just wanted to go back and go back and see Muppim-Man.. and she sure has a large tummy, both Right and Left sides, for being 30 days bred. I guess I'll just have to be prepared early - Just in case!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I was talking to Theresa Wade from Biogenics
http://www.biogenicsltd.com/index.html
and she told me 15% of goat does will continue to come in heat
when already pregnant. I asked the question because I have a doe
that was confirmed bred by BioPRYN appear to come in heat and
actually stand for a buck.
This was also confirmed by a reputable Boer breeder in my area.
http://www.boergoats4richardsandy.com/
They said they have a doe that has done this and actually came in
heat shortly before kidding once.

I dropped these names because I am still a newbie and wouldn't take
my word for it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Now I'm hoping my Tessie is like that. She keeps coming into heat, and I breed her every time.
But she wasn't like this last year, at least I don't think so. For goats that do it, do they always do it or only do it some years?


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

milkmaid said:


> Now I'm hoping my Tessie is like that. She keeps coming into heat, and I breed her every time.
> But she wasn't like this last year, at least I don't think so. For goats that do it, do they always do it or only do it some years?


I have no idea. Sorry. I just know that they can actually come in heat.
I think I read they actually ovulate and everything.
With my little doe she did not come back in after the teaser buck covered her.
I had some weird things going on here after bringing in a buck after there had
been no buck for an extended period of time. My doe could have lost that 
first pregnancy and then bred back for all I know. The kidding date will tell
the story.

If I were you I would definitely send blood in to be tested. She could be bred
even though she is coming in heat.
http://biotracking.com/


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

>>>We called her the barnyard hussy.

_________________
:slapfloor: :ROFL: 

That is too funny!

It brings up an interesting question though. If it's true that a doe can come into heat while already preggers, and produce an ovum and everything -- then technically, she could conceive a second time, right? Have babies in March, and then again in April? Sounds completely unlikely, but ovulating while pregnant is also pretty out there :chin:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Mandara Farm said:


> It brings up an interesting question though. If it's true that a doe can come into heat while already preggers, and produce an ovum and everything -- then technically, she could conceive a second time, right? Have babies in March, and then again in April? Sounds completely unlikely, but ovulating while pregnant is also pretty out there :chin:


We had a doe do that. She came into a short heat about two months after being bred and was still preggy. But they can't kid two times.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

well I'm just so glad that she may be farther along than I thought...BABIES SOONER!!! Yipee! and if so, she'll kid the same time as my 2 others.. the more the merrier!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

YAY! :leap: Hope she has :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Lost Prarie, when the heat was it depends. I had one goat have 2 heats. She was bred once, she took, but I didn't know it. I bred her again and when she had her babies, she was too late for the first breeding, but too early for the second breeding. She had one huge baby, and one very tiny baby, and the 2 babies look nothing alike!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

Last yr my Angel very well may have had a 5day heat and gotten bred on both, and became pregnant 2. She had a normal sized buckling, and then she had an itty bitty doeling, who looked premiture, I bottle raised the doeling, but she started off at around 3# she is a lamancha,Kiko,Togg mix. So hopefully will eventually be a nice sized doe. her brother wieghed in at about 7#s at birth.


----------



## cyanne (Jan 7, 2009)

Last year I had a Nigi doe that kidded with a pair of normal-sized twin doelings that looked very similar (one was solid gold & the other was solid cream) and a third doeling that was completely different (black & white) and TINY. Like a third the size of the other two. When she was born I saw her coming out, realized she was turned wrong (she was all wadded up into a little ball), but she was so tiny she just plopped right out anyway. 

I couldn't believe how little she was, and couldn't believe that she was actually alive and breathing. She seemed preemie, wasn't able to stand for the first 24 hrs and had to be tube fed for the first 2 or 3 days before she was able to nurse on her own, but eventually, she thrived and is now healthy and normal.

When the doe was bred, she came in heat and was bred by the buck, then came back into heat like 2 weeks later. I figured she didn't take the first time around so I bred her again. I'm thinking now that she had bred successfully the first time and then ovulated again so the third doeling was the result of the second breeding and was actually born premature.


----------

